# Gouramis against the sun.



## Mark Evans (5 Apr 2012)

Here's a snap of the Gouramis. I thought they looked kinda nice against the halo.

Shot taken during a shoot of the 90cm


Gouramis-blue by saintly's pics, on Flickr


----------



## Mark Evans (6 Apr 2012)

To go with the above image, here's a shot of them in their fave spot.

There's 4 altogether.

Please excuse the dirty rim of the tank.


right-side by saintly's pics, on Flickr


----------



## Ady34 (6 Apr 2012)

Hi Mark,
nice shots as usual, and the tank is looking very healthy.... also as usual.
I know this tank is a little hush hush at the moment, but what c02 are you running with, inline or in tank diffuser?
Thanks,
Ady.


----------



## Mark Evans (6 Apr 2012)

Ady34 said:
			
		

> I know this tank is a little hush hush at the moment, but what c02 are you running with, inline or in tank diffuser?
> Thanks,



I'm using the 'up' in-line diffuser. I swear by in-line diffusers now, and have done for a couple of years. 

Lighting is moderate on this, powered by a single ADA solar 1, suspended way,way, above the tank... for 6 hours.

Very little glass cleaning etc.


----------



## Ady34 (6 Apr 2012)

Mark Evans said:
			
		

> I swear by in-line diffusers now,


yeah, ive just started using inline and can see the benefits in distribution already.... it makes sense really!
Ady.


----------



## Mark Evans (6 Apr 2012)

Ady34 said:
			
		

> yeah, ive just started using inline and can see the benefits in distribution already.... it makes sense really!
> Ady.



Wise move Ady. 

Coupled up twith lower light intensities, aquariums should become easier to manage.


----------



## Mark Evans (6 Apr 2012)

And a quick ripple test...

I so crave the 'Amano' ripple   


ripple-testing by saintly's pics, on Flickr


----------



## Ady34 (6 Apr 2012)

Mark Evans said:
			
		

> I so crave the 'Amano' ripple


Looks pretty good to me.
I crave the Mark Evans plant growth ability!
Looks like we all crave something! 
Cheerio,
Ady.


----------



## Mark Evans (6 Apr 2012)

Ady34 said:
			
		

> I crave the Mark Evans plant growth ability!



Give me a tenner, and I'll tell you


----------



## Ady34 (6 Apr 2012)

Mark Evans said:
			
		

> Give me a tenner, and I'll tell you


Seems like a small price to pay..... if only it were that simple!


----------



## Ian Holdich (6 Apr 2012)

yeah that second pics is stunning mate, it all looks very natural and healthy in there. Those stems look super healthy!


----------



## Mark Evans (6 Apr 2012)

ianho said:
			
		

> yeah that second pics is stunning mate,



Cheers Ian. A tad wild maybe, but at least i now know how to get a bit of colour in my scapes now.


----------



## George Farmer (6 Apr 2012)

Mark Evans said:
			
		

> ianho said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do tell.


----------



## Iain Sutherland (6 Apr 2012)

After a frustrating day with my tank and now seeing this, another beautifully healthy tank mark, i think i will put my tweezers up my nose a head butt  a table.

Goodbye cruel world


----------



## Mark Evans (6 Apr 2012)

George Farmer said:
			
		

> Do tell.



Give me a tenner and i'll tell   No, really, I'm just trying a couple of things which seem to be working. Once i'm fully sure, i'll elaborate.

Light and Iron seem to be helping....light, as in less not more.



			
				easerthegeezer said:
			
		

> After a frustrating day with my tank and now seeing this, another beautifully healthy tank mark, i think i will put my tweezers up my nose a head butt a table.
> 
> Goodbye cruel world



If i could give you a 'man hug' i would


----------



## Iain Sutherland (6 Apr 2012)

[/quote]

If i could give you a 'man hug' i would  [/quote]


   its all good, just one of those days.  Honestly its seeing tanks, pics and movies such as yours that keep me moving forward  

Dont know what ill do with all my time if i actually crack this one day


----------



## Mr P (7 Apr 2012)

the tank looks beautiful,very nice photography.


----------

